# Dometic Toilet Leak



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Can I assume it is not normal for the vaccum valve on my Dometic Toilet to leak?
If I do short bursts the water seems to drain back down into the valve.
If I try to fill the bowl the water slowly keeps flowing out of the valve and all over the floor ... bummer.
I suppose I am looking at replacing it. Hate a trip to the dealer.

Not the same valve people talk about with the black tank flusher is it?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There should never be any leakage onto the floor that is for sure. The way the bowl is built it could if it was built wrong and it could be more then water







leaking. If you still have warranty take it back but I must ask, when you winterized did you purge the water from all the toilet lines? If not then the valve may be cracked and that is not warranty.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> There should never be any leakage onto the floor that is for sure. The way the bowl is built it could if it was built wrong and it could be more then water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I winterized I blew out all lines with compressed air (Dialed down to 40 PSI). Kitchen, Bath, Toilet, Shower and Outside Sink. I added RV Anti-freeze after that was complete. It is just like the little valve isn't sealing and water dribbles out. There is no cap over that vaccum breaker, as all the replacement parts show, so it was easy to see the leak. Seems like a 15 minute parts replacement but the dealer rarely gets better than needing it for 2 weeks.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Our new 250RS we had a leaky vacuum valve when we took delivery last September, luckily we were camping in the dealer's lot at the time.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

Dometic 310
http://www.adventurerv.net/dometic-sealand-model-310-water-valve-kit-p-28661.html
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=dometic+310+water+valve&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=11430919514319498142&sa=X&ei=omKbT_DLEOOciQKP2JVZ&ved=0CCoQ8wIwAg

Call Dometic direct. This is the sanatation side. 1800 321 9886 this is in Ohio.

My ball flush valve cracked and cannot be replaced. They sent me a new toilet to my house. It was simple to replace and they told me to dispose of the old one. You will need the mod. Number. Call them.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

This toilet is just plain annoying. Took the trailer out on our first shake down cruise. The vacuum breaker stopped leaking .. go figure. I did notice I have to lift up on the foot pedal to get it to close completely ... well almost. There is just the slightest trickle of water that can hardly be seen. I didn't let it go long enough to see how long it takes before the bowl to fill up.

I did manage to figure out you don't flush the toilet with the lid open and air in the water lines.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gr8daggett said:


> I did manage to figure out you don't flush the toilet with the lid open and air in the water lines.


Also to save you from another lesson, don't flush with the bathroom exhaust fan on, you will not like the result.


----------

